

Time-series data storage service from AT&T: M2X - billbowery
https://m2x.att.com/

======
billbowery
Honestly, surprised that AT&T launched something that looks this good. Been
using it for a few weeks. Simple, easy storage service for devices (they have
HTTP and MQTT endpoints).

~~~
dkullmann
Glad you like it billbowery — we've partnered with AT&T on a lot of cool
products and I think you'll find many of them have been this good =)

